# How Many Cigars Do You Smoke A Week?



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

I've read that Mark Twain used to smoke about 20 cigars a day. Winston Churchill smoked 8-12 cigars a day as did Sigmund Freud. Yikes!!!

I'm curious as to how many cigars you guys smoke per week?

I don't smoke daily, but smoke about 2-4 cigars a week.


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

I rarely have the time so when i do i really try to enjoy it. I'm lucky to get 3 a week.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I wish I had more time to do so... only about 3-5 a week for me. 

Anyone have a job for me where I can sit and smoke at the local shop all day? :ss


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Was up to 3 a day, but I've cut back a bit. Of course with summer coming and more daylight to enjoy I may have to reevaluate the cut back!:ss


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2006)

i've been smoking about 5/wk for maybe 3 months now


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

It's funny how circular some CS topic are over time....though...ya know ...we got noobies and they want to know....if you want more info for your research you can try a search.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I usually smoke one a day, but never every day in a week.

I probably did that atleast once.


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think the best question is: "How many do you want to smoke per week"

I can't wait for the springtime to find out.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

As the weather gets better we will all smoke more.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

one a day usualy... early starts (days recording in the studio :ss ) usually are the 2-a-dayers. id say 9-10 a week.

I finished my last '3 in a day' with a LFD DBL Ligero and ended up pretty ill.... :sl so im good on 2 max, as i dont like milds...


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

3 or 4 per week. I have a bit more time on my hands these days as I am between jobs so I am doing one per day except mon-wed-fri when I hit the gym. I have really noticed the slope steepening alot....and I am thinking about 2-a-days but have held off so far....


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

One a day, usually in the evening after dinner. During the week it's usually something small -- a corona or pc, or a bundle cigar I can toss after 30 minutes. Sometimes I'll smoke a pipe instead. p 

On the weekend I'll usually smoke a pipe in the afternoon and then fire up a torpedo or larger cigar in the evening.


----------



## fauto (Jan 27, 2007)

Two a day, would smoke more if I had the time. Can't wait to retire!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

@ 5-7 a week:ss


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

When the weather gets warmer I will probably be destroying my winter 1-2 a week record.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

It was 1-2 a day while a was home for Christmas break, but now I am lucky to get in one a week because of classes and the cold and limited funds. Hopefully once spring break comes I will have my tax refund and warm weather so I can smoke some more cigars. Then this summer I really plan on stepping up once I have my summer job bringing in the funds and time to relax at my parents' river lot.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I usually get one in every day, but my record is 11.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I am in the one to five category (usually four or five), with a rare week, every now and then, when I may smoke eight, or maybe even ten!

Johnny


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I usually get one in every day, but my record is 11.


:r wow that's some impressive:ss. that must have been a great day, but I imagine your taste buds were gone for awhile.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Up to 2 or 3 per week


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

JPH said:


> It's funny how circular some CS topic are over time....though...ya know ...we got noobies and they want to know....if you want more info for your research you can try a search.


Yeah but this way is a lot more fun.
I was in Punta Cana in July and set my all time record (beating out Cuba) smoking 3-4 per day and averaging 2-3 beers per cigar. Urghh...rough mornings. But relaxing!!


----------



## daygo718 (Jan 29, 2007)

I average around 2-4 per week.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

dstaccone said:


> :r wow that's some impressive:ss. that must have been a great day, but I imagine your taste buds were gone for awhile.


I didn't smoke for a week! It was a great day, though. I woke up at 8, started at 9, and fished at 9 (that night!).


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

during winter it's probly 3 or 4/wk-when the weather's nice, all bets are off-minimum of 1/day, sometimes 3/day


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

1 IF I'm lucky.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

2-5 per day, every day. I try and only take about every other breath un filtered through fine hand rolled tobacco.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would smoke way more than I do (about 4 a week) if I could ever smoke inside, or smoke while I was doing something, but I'm not outside too much unless I'm doing something active, which doesn't work to well with cigars. I really want to make a smoking room or area in my garage, but right now I can't even watch TV or anything while smoking.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Average about 3 a week. Some weeks, I will not have the time for 1, and other weeks I'll smoke 5.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Too cold or too late to smoke more that a few a week. Should get better in a few weeks


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

If the leaf gods like me that week then I get in 3-5.. on holiday 2-3 a day..


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm on about 0-3 a week with 3 being fairly rare. sometimes, i feel like smoking just to clear up some stock so i can buy more~


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

about 2 a week right now  fricking cold weather. its nice out now though, so soon as i get home i'mma light one up! :ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess compared to everyone else I have a smoking problem. I smoke over 20 cigars a week. My normal smoking schedule is as follows. :r :ss

Either a TampaSweet Heart or La Flor De Oliva in the morning on the way to work. (1)

After lunch I usually smoke (1) cigar in the break area with the guys. Most of the time a TampaSweet Heart, IT, or Carlos Torano 59.

On the way home I smoke usually R&J or LGC (1)

In the evening after dinner I normally smoke (3) various from 9:00pm- 1:00am with either my favorite drink or coffee.

*So that's 6 a day x 7 = 42 a week*. Chit I think I have a problem. No wonder I never have any damn money$$$. Thank god my addiction is cheap and not like some of my brothers around here. :r Think I'll join Britney Spears in rehab. :sl


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Summer= 1/week.
Winter= 1/3-4 weeks

I'd be perfectly happy with 1/week all year round :ss


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I try to smoke one a day. Right after dinner I will hit the front porch and collect my thoughts.
When it is blistering cold its only 2 a week. When I can sneak out to the pub.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

1-3 a week now while it's too cold outside or even in the garage. As it gets warmer I'm afraid to think how much it will go up. Sitting on the patio at the end of the day and not freezing sounds really good. 

It'll probably go up when I start doing yard work too. I have a cigar smoking cousin who burns one while he's mowing the lawn, which got me thinking.....it takes me about an hour to mow the lawn on the riding mower, and I average an hour per cigar. Coincidence? I think not. Add one more to the tally every Saturday come spring! :cb


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Somewhere around 3 per week on average.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Last time I thought about it was like this.


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

Im a noob only really started in past year, but:

Summer was about 3-4/wk, stayed that way last summer

Winter, was about 1/week now quickly increasing to 3/wk as I slide down the slope. 

My wife says, "I thought you said you'd cut back in the winter..."

sure sure, honey, dont bother me while im smoking. it ruins the whole relaxtion thing.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I smoke around 7 cigars a week.

If the weather is nicer maybe 10. I average one a day.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

JPH said:


> It's funny how circular some CS topic are over time....though...ya know ...we got noobies and they want to know....if you want more info for your research you can try a search.


:tpd: 
Searching is a great option. I remember participating in about two of these now.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

28 to 42 a week.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

Since there si no option for less than one does that mean I get banned?


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

Bad Astronaut said:


> Since there si no option for less than one does that mean I get banned?


 That's funny.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was up to about 14 a week (2 per day) until it got so dam cold. Now it's closer to 3-5 per week. Good new is that spring is only a couple of months away. Yeah!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

20 or so a week. And I don't have negative thoughts regarding health. Positive energy...smoking cigars/pipes is one way to ignite the sparks in you!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

I smoke one cigar a day and on the weekends at least two.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I try to have at least one a day!


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Cold weather = 1 per week if I'm lucky. When I can get out on the deck I would say 3/4 per week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

In weather like this or if i am very busy none, if things are normal 5 per week.:beerchug:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I average 2 or 3 a week. Some weeks I may only have time to smoke 1, other weeks, ike when I'm on vacation it's at least 1 a day.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> I average 2 or 3 a week. Some weeks I may only have time to smoke 1, other weeks, ike when I'm on vacation it's at least 1 a day.


This is about what I do. Except when it's absolutely freezing, like now-then maybe one every two weeks, if my friend with his smoking room is out of town.


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

In Iraq, about 10 a week. Only had 1 this week while traveling back to the states and snowy MN will probably keep it that way.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

At dont smoke in my house and it's winter time here so about 5 a week in my shop only!!


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is definitely a seasonal question.....


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

6-10

Being a total noob, I'm trying different ones right now. So I'll have one at night after work. SOMETIMES one in the morning on my way to work, but that happens maybe once a week. And on the weekend 2 or so a day. I had NUB Conneticut today, and hated it (very bitter and rough cigar, not fun at all). So I have a Winston Churchill waiting for me tonight... they say it's the new hot $hit from Davidoff... we'll see. My favorite all time smoke right now is Davidoff Special <R>. So hopefully this W.C. will live up to the hype.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

2 or 3 a day or 16-18 per week.:smoke:


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

I puff on about one a day, unless my brother n' law (jsnake) is around, then we chain smoke until we pass out! Luckily, that only happens every few months!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have one a week maybe two.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Usually one a day, though since I've had the house to myself all week, it seems like about 4 a day...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

35/40 more if you count mini's.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

i smoke at least 2-4 a week. if you count cigarettes thats every day


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

25 to 35 a week including small RG.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

In this cold it's 2-3 a month if I'm lucky. However, once the weather warms up it'll be 2-3 per week at least! Can't wait!


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

2-4 a week. Wish i could afford to smoke the amount that some of you guys are smoking!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I am smoking about 4 a week ATM...


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

I average out to 1-3 a week. Once the weather warms up I'd venture a guess that I will be up to 5-7 a week :rotfl:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

before i broke my leg (thus no more work) i was smoking one a day, and usually 2 or 3 on sat. but now its just 3 or so a week. but i have had to go a couple of weeks without one more then once do to lack of funds......im so ready to get back to work.


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

Weekdays - one each evening
Weekends - three or four a day


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

With school and all the running around I do I am lucky if I can smoke one or two on teh weekends


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Like a lot of people, its seasonal for me. When its 80 for a week straight in August, I'll smoke one a day, and an extra one on the golf course. When its 45 a raining and dark at 4:30, like its been for the last four months, it might be 1 or 2 a month.


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Was listening to a show on NPR the other day about Twain. They say the cigars he smoked were awful and he would hand them out after dinner parties and would then find them tossed outside barely smoked.

I smoke one every day in the evening winding down after work.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

One or two a week.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Depending on weather, time, and budget, anywhere from 2-5 per week.


----------



## nutman (Jan 2, 2010)

One or 2 during the week and 2-3 on the weekends, so about a dozen. Hhhm, that's about 50 a month. Gotta go, I hear an auction site calling my name.


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

not enough hah


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

bump.

This is a good thread thought I would bring it back,

I still smoke about 1-2 cigars a week including weekends. (so busy with school and hockey)


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

i don't smoke too much anymore, it's crazy cold out here.

my wife likes to sit outside and talk while i smoke so it's painful for both of us to sit out there in 30 F weather...

i can't have a smoking room either, i live in base housing.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i usually have 2 a day 3 times a week


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm usually 2 per day...on a really nice weekend day I could do 3 every so often.

However, I have doubts the results of this poll accurately assess how many cigars are being smoked by most people since if the vast majority is within the 1-5 per week camp, I don't think all these online retailers could exist along with their costly and frequent catalog mailings. Just a thought..................


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I try to get as many as I can in a week. lol, but if I am in the Cigar bar, the bar, the casino, outdoors or on a road trip, look out! I'm puffin away!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Admittedly, I deliberately smoke infrequently ... I like my cigars to be like little rewards to myself or the perfect companion to especially good company. 
I smoke a cigar every two weeks at the most ... in the colder months it's more like 1 a month when there's a decent day. 
Doesn't stop me from loading up my humidor though.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually puff 1 or 2 full sized sticks a day, sometimes 3 as well as a cigarillo or 2.

:smoke::smoke:


----------



## Ferrari5180 (Feb 6, 2010)

I usually smoke 2 cigars per week since I am busy with school and all. When the summer arrives, this can hit anywhere between 4 to 6 a week.


----------

